# People to #follow



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm new to the bionic community.. coming from the Charge. Who are the best people to follow (Twitter) for bionic news, etc?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

RootzWiki. Dhacker29. P3droid. Nitroglycerin33. Gunnermike53 (themes) koush. Kejar31.

Really no one talks about the bionic anymore. But nitroglycerin33 makes eclipse and he still updates it.

Those are people I follow for just Droid stuff in general.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> RootzWiki. Dhacker29. P3droid. Nitroglycerin33. Gunnermike53 (themes) koush. Kejar31.
> 
> Really no one talks about the bionic anymore. But nitroglycerin33 makes eclipse and he still updates it.
> 
> ...


Thanks ..had most of them covered except dhacker.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

I will now be posting all of dhacker's new ICS builds on twitter, I will keep up to date as much as I can watching the changelog. As many of you may know he is not posting the updates anymore unless it's major.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Also can follow Mastur_Mynd (themer on DroidTh3ory's team)... he's pretty well connected to the ICS building as well.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Anything else going on in the world of root for Bionic? Any upcoming Roms? I am actually happy with eclipse and tog theme, but I was just curious. Too bad there is no miui for bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

I just bought a Bionic and I've been lurking on the Bionic forums for about 2 weeks now. Sadly it appears that most everyone has jumped ship due to this darn bootloader. Doesn't help that the Nexus and Razr are stealing the show as well. I really like the Bionic so far and I am still on .886 for now. I'll root and such in a few weeks once I'm sure this thing isn't a dud. But it looks like there won't be any serious development until(IF) the bootloader is unlocked. Even than... We'll have to see. I know everyone hasn't jumped ship and I hope they don't because this device has a ton of potential, It also in my opinion looks and feels great.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is an interesting thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1438869
I traded my Galaxy Nexus for a Bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea, I have been following that. Idk if I would make that trade especially since I come from the Dinc which has developers around every corner, So I miss having 1000 new things to try out everyday. But I haven't even gotten to try out the Nexus yet(Like I could afford it).


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

I miss having vast development too. It's hard with developers jumping around so much and the many Android devices that are out now. Hopefully development picks up after the next moto update. I would jump on the Nexus if I didn't like my bionic so much, and if the Nexus weren't a Samsung with a poor camera and radio issues.


----------

